# Zazula aka sakis



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a great birthday:
:biggrinje:4-cheers::birthday:artytime


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sakis. have a great day. :birthday:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday --- and a great year ahead!
. . . Gary


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Ευτυχή γενέθλια! :birthday:


_The originator of this post makes no guarantees as to the accuracy or validity of the above translation. Any offense, implied or inferred, shall remain exclusively in the domain of the translation service and cannot be transferred to said originator. For additional information, please send a self-addressed stamped envelope, preferably made from the unsigned title of a 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo in Black with a slate grey leather interior, to "It's My Birthday, and Chevy told me to reintroduce myself to some family members in a carnal way", PO Box 1001001, Snobville, California, 90210._ :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy birthday! :birthday:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:birthday: *"Boss"...Enjoy it!* :4-cheers: artytime: :4-wave: :4-clap:

Sincerest Regards,


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

ZAZULA


Hope you have a fantastic day. Have a couple of drinks on me.


From your Aussie Mate
Jen


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Zaz!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Boss* :birthday::4-cheers::4-cheers:
*Have a great day Sakis*


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy birthday


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*happy birthday*


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy birthday Sakis! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday! :birthday:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy belated birthday, Sakis! Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Happy belated Sakis. Hope you enjoy many more.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Χρόνια Πολλά, Σακης
να εκατοστήσεις. 

Εύχομαι υγεία, ευτυχία και κάθε επιτυχία

Φρανκ


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy birthday


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Happy birthday Sakis, many happy returns :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Many thanks to all of you who wished me 'happy birthday'; moreover, the amount of Greek in this thread is truly overwhelming. :laugh: As a bonus, here's a pic of yours truly and my cake on that day (yup, you're not mistaken, I've just turned three :grin:











@ Chevy: Hope you don't mind if the 911T is starbucks-brown after all:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

wow .. only 3 years old and already taking the chicks down to the sea in a 911 .. how the greeks don't rule the world is beyond me .. 

well not really after living here 20 years ! :grin:


----------

